# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Looking to bot to sell gold.

## WaowWille

Hello. I used to use rsbuddy, but after a while they stopped and shut down their project/bot. Today i felt like i wanted to begin botting again (Hardcore botting to make gold and sell) and im just wondering what the safest bot is? I can buy everything so thats not an issue. Just looking for opinions and how many accounts should i bot on at the same time?. Rsbuddy was great because it had many tabs and you could just turn on "low cpu" and then i could bot like 5-10 accounts on the same time. As i said before im looking for a bot that will have a long antiban time, also if i want to earn cash, should i bot on rs3 or oldschool rs?

----------


## Augury13

Bot on OS RS. In my opinion if u know what ur doing it could be super profitable. i was making a few mil a night from 2 accounts running that were made like a day or 2 before.  :Smile: . I also used OSbot and there was a banwave for their software so i lost the accounts and haven't really botted since :Smile:

----------


## WaowWille

Oh okay. Thanks alot ill try it out m8

----------


## jdizzle3030

tribot works well.

----------


## Ephalis

Most bots will get you banned quick, I am waiting for RiD bot to come out.

----------

